# Bad Lighting



## Jeff Canes (May 10, 2004)

A little blooper trying out my new off camera flash cable


----------



## drlynn (May 12, 2004)

Everybody sing:

Me and my shadooooww.   

maybe just a wee bit too much light, jeff!   

Try turning it into a b&w and blur the background a bit.  See if it looks all dramatic and arty.


----------



## Artemis (May 16, 2004)

Bad thing is that picture would be like my best! LOL


----------



## karissa (May 17, 2004)

crop that one leaf out and I think it could be a cool picture.


----------



## markc (May 17, 2004)

It's certainly an interesting effect.


----------



## photobug (May 17, 2004)

I wanna know how you got such strong shadows and didn't blow the flower out??!?!?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 23, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> I wanna know how you got such strong shadows and didn't blow the flower out??!?!?



Specs
Canon 10D, Sigma 20-40 f2.8 @ 37mm
F2.8, 1/60, 400 ISO, Flash sync 1/200
Off camera flash cable

Good question Jim, I think that is because the shadows are from the bush next to the Lily. I was holding the flash over and to the right of the lily along with being accidentally above the neighboring bush



			
				karissa said:
			
		

> crop that one leaf out and I think it could be a cool picture.


----------



## photobug (May 23, 2004)

I actually like this one. It's a different kind of flower shot. Out of the norm.

Heh, I'd print it & call it good.


----------



## karissa (May 26, 2004)

I love it!  I don't see a thing wrong with it Jeff.  Then again... I just love most of everything you do.


----------



## cowbert098 (May 26, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Bad thing is that picture would be like my best! LOL



same here


----------



## Karalee (May 26, 2004)

cowbert098 said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me three  I love the cropped up version tho


----------



## Red Silence (Jul 23, 2004)

I think th cropped version is wicked awesome!


----------



## jadin (Jul 23, 2004)

Turned out great for a "blooper".


----------

